# Bok choy



## Steeeew (Oct 15, 2012)

How bad would it be to feed my Sulcata bok choy? It sounded like a good idea when I bough it because its pretty leafy and then I thought of it more as a cabbage and I never hear if giving a tortoise cabbage so I was wondering if its okay?


----------



## stasisdc5 (Oct 15, 2012)

here's a great post I found by madkins about the subject.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-98415.html#pid98415

I've realized that most of our questions have probably been answered at one point and that a quick use of the search feature can yield good results.


----------



## ascott (Oct 15, 2012)

Bok Choy is fine as part of a well balanced varied diet....just part of the diet and certainly not the main part of the diet as it alone is not a healthy choice, well, as any food item alone is not a healthy choice...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2012)

ascott said:


> Bok Choy is fine as part of a well balanced varied diet....just part of the diet and certainly not the main part of the diet as it alone is not a healthy choice, well, as any food item alone is not a healthy choice...



Well said!

Don't you just love the way it sounds when you say, "Bok Choy"?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 16, 2012)

For the first time I offered Bok Choy to my sulcatas and Russians. The way they went at it you would think they never get fed! It won't be regular for mine in that I have good grazing and weeds at my place, but it was fun to watch just the same.


----------



## ascott (Oct 16, 2012)

> Don't you just love the way it sounds when you say, "Bok Choy"?




BOK CHOY BOK CHOY BOK CHOOOOOOOYYYYYY!!!! (*clears her throat and replies, why yes Jacqui, that was hella fun*)


----------



## Steeeew (Oct 17, 2012)

My damn tortoise refuses to eat anything but Romaine. I'm starting to get frustrated.


----------



## stasisdc5 (Oct 17, 2012)

just keep offering it.my hermanns ignored the hibiscus leaves and flowers until one day it finally started eating it and couldn't stop!


----------



## schmodygirl (Oct 17, 2012)

Steeeew said:


> My damn tortoise refuses to eat anything but Romaine. I'm starting to get frustrated.



Mine were that way when I got them... after about 3 days of only timothy hay to choose from, they decided they liked something other then romaine. Sometimes they are like children, you have to be the parent and choose for them.


----------

